# SPDIF output not working?



## stuk (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry, but i dont know much about computers, but i have a vista 64 system with a c-media pci audio device and high definition audio device. On my playback devices i see no sound coming out of spdif high def device. And when i play dvds on my computer i get no sound, not even from the 3.5mm jack. This is a whitebox pc i purchased from ebay and it has hdmi out and i am wondering if that may be why my spdif out is not working. Sorry for the bad description, but thats the best i can do.

Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## stuk (Jun 13, 2009)

I just tried to install everest and vista gave me an error message about the program not having digitally signed drivers and to uninstall program. Right when this happened my sound started crackling really bad and hasnt stopped. I uninstalled everest and I've tried to run system restore, but it keeps saying "an unexpected error occurred" and tell me to try a different date. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Which audio device are you using? the c-media or the onboard.

I'm assuming that your High Definition is onboard audio. If you are not using it, is it turned off in BIOS?

Unless you have your pc hooked up to your stereo receiver you shouldn't be getting anything out of your spdif port. If you do have this arrangement then typically you need to go into your audio console (either c-media's or your onboard) and turn spdif on as most of the time it is turned off by default.

Which ever one you are hooked up to, you need to select that one as default in Control Panel >> Sound >> Playback tab. For example, if you have your speakers hooked up to the pci c-media device than make sure it has a green check mark next to it (right click on it and choose set as default if it is not).

You can try SystemSpec, link in my sig, to see if it will run on your machine.

Pauldo


----------



## stuk (Jun 13, 2009)

My onboard is not set up. The only port that is working is the lime green one on my soundcard, which is 7.1 and has a digital coax in and out along with a few other 3.5mm jacks. The onboard lime green and the headphone jack both have never worked. 

I just checked my playback devices and there are 3 of them. 
1) Speakers (c-media PCI audio decie), that one is set as the default.
2) Digital output (c-media PCI audio device)
3) Digital Output device spdif out (high def audio device)

They all show as working and when i set the default to the High Definition SPDIFout, i can see sound going through it, but nothing coming through my speakers. Also, it does not give me the option to set the C-MEDIA Digital Output as the default so I'm wondering if that may be the problem. Is there some reason for that device because its listed as a playback, but it cannot be enabled? 

Also is the audio console the same as right clicking on the speaker and going to playback devices?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

So you didn't exactly say what your set-up was. Do you have computer speakers or a home stereo receiver? 

The Audio console does the same thing as right clicking on the speaker but the layout of the various options is different so sometimes it is easier to make changes in the console, and vice versa. 

One thing I should ask as well, what are you playing your DVD's with?

Pauldo


----------



## stuk (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a home stereo receiver and I'm trying to run a coax cable. 

My dvd player is an LG Multi Source and it wont play through any of the devices, my mp3s will play only through 3.5 speakers, Nothing will play through spdif out. 

Also I have straight HDMI out and there is no sound through that either. 

None of my outputs work expect the soundboards center speaker 3.5 jack. No onboard sound.


----------

